# I am looking for 2nd canister for my 90 G tank



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I already have one eheim 2217. How is eheim 2213? Is $50 reasonable price for a used one? Thx.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

found this...
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Aquarium-pump-Fluval-404-W0QQAdIdZ114709093


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Burlington is too far for me.*

I got one offer for 2213 for $50 . Just want to know if the price is reasonable for several months used one.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good price if it works.


----------

